# Combat Hapkido



## Hosinsul71 (Apr 22, 2002)

Has anyone ever taken, been involved with or have info on Combat Hapkido?


----------



## Zoran (Apr 23, 2002)

Okay, I'm not the one to answer you as I only had about 4 months of traditional Hapkido. But since no one else is try the link at http://www.ichf.com/chk1.htm

From reading the info on the site, it seems to be an off-shoot from traditional Hapkido. Unless there is someone with more info to share, maybe this will get you started.


----------

